# Intro to Opera...HELP!!!



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

So I'm a novice to opera. I used to avoid it because of time length and because of the fact that it's best experienced live and because of time length and because there are whole complicated stories to follow and because of time length

Now that I've been listening to classical for years, I can stomach long works. But when it comes to opera, I don't know where to start. The first opera I listened to was Wagner's Flying Dutchman (and before you rush to your keyboards and scream NO DON'T START WITH WAGNER!!! I'm well aware that Wagner's a tough nut to crack and not for opera beginners, but I like Wagner's instrumental sections and the Dutchman is short). It was nice, but dragged a little at points for me.

Anyway, what are operas that are better suited for the inexperienced such as myself? Thanks in advance!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

try Parsifal next 

what do you like when it comes to classical music? any favourite era(s)? which voice type(s) do you enjoy best? how about size? big voices? small voices? lyrical, dramatic? can you stand coloratura? would you rather go for something closer to the speaking voice?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Really I'll try anything...maybe not Baroque.

But I really like Classical, Romantic, and Post Romantic
I prefer an even mix of voices, not to much emphasis on one gender over the other
Lyrical and dramatic sound good
What is coloratura
Closer to speaking voice sounds interesting


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The major Verdi operas are a great starting point. I'd suggest La Traviata. In fact, you can pick up a Bluray of the entire opera in a very good performance for $9. That should hook you.

http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Traviata-Special-Edition-Exclusive/dp/B00361DR4Q/

There's a good modern dress Rigoletto and a good Tosca by Puccini in this series too. All $9 apiece.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

deggial said:


> try Parsifal next


Nice! And what if s/he does try it? Parsifal is not for the uninitiated. :devil: :lol:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> So I'm a novice to opera. I used to avoid it because of time length and because of the fact that it's best experienced live and because of time length and because there are whole complicated stories to follow and because of time length
> 
> Now that I've been listening to classical for years, I can stomach long works. But when it comes to opera, I don't know where to start. The first opera I listened to was Wagner's Flying Dutchman (and before you rush to your keyboards and scream NO DON'T START WITH WAGNER!!! I'm well aware that Wagner's a tough nut to crack and not for opera beginners, but I like Wagner's instrumental sections and the Dutchman is short). It was nice, but dragged a little at points for me.
> 
> Anyway, what are operas that are better suited for the inexperienced such as myself? Thanks in advance!


My unsophisticated approach is generally just to recommend _Rigoletto_, and to make things a little more relevant, a version that has been updated _(sorry, I love Pavarotti, but never recommend his '83 performance for newbies)_. In fact, a new one from the Met is now available using the story of the Rat Pack in 60's Las Vegas, which is quite nice for this purpose.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

My advice: Barber of Seville, Elisir d'Amore, or Cosi fan tutte. And get a libretto, and read along with the music!

Actually Parsifal is not a bad choice either, if you're feeling worshipful. It's the ONLY Wagner opera I really love.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Nice! And what if he does try it? Parsifal is not for the uninitiated. :devil: :lol:


then we'll see what s/he's made of  mind, I have not tried it yet myself!

Cosmos, considering what you said and that you felt ok with early Wagner, I agree with bigshot, Verdi might be a good start.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> What is coloratura


Probably easiest to see from an example _(see from 3:47 - 9:32)_:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

deggial said:


> Cosmos, considering what you said and that you felt ok with early Wagner, I agree with bigshot, Verdi might be a good start.


...which is actually why I always suggest _Rigoletto_ for opera newbies!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> What is coloratura









> Closer to speaking voice sounds interesting


then you might like 20th century opera too.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

deggial said:


> then we'll see what s/he's made of  mind, I have not tried it yet myself!


Aha! No coming back to this forum deggial until you've watched it! LOL


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

tyroneslothrop said:


> ...which is actually why I always suggest _Rigoletto_ for opera newbies!


it's one of the best suggestions, I concede. Although, come on people, no Nozze?!

also, after all those sopranos, here's a bit of contralto coloratura, which might turn you off once and for all from baroque opera


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Aha! No coming back to this forum deggial until you've watched it! LOL


 oh, dios mio! does it count if I listen while I do chores?


----------



## Adeodatus100 (May 27, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> My advice: Barber of Seville, Elisir d'Amore, or Cosi fan tutte. And get a libretto, and read along with the music!
> 
> Actually Parsifal is not a bad choice either, if you're feeling worshipful. It's the ONLY Wagner opera I really love.


I'd echo this, and add Marriage of Figaro and if you're feeling _terribly_ theatrical, something by Puccini - maybe Tosca.

Personally, after years of trying to do Verdi, I still don't quite get him. I always find myself glancing at my watch wondering when the next decent song's coming. I think my favourite would be Il Trovatore, where the next decent song is never far away.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try Strauss' Elektra. Guaranteed not to bore.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

deggial said:


>


HOLY mother of God


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

easily Die Fledermaus. Funny operetta


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> My advice: Barber of Seville, Elisir d'Amore, or Cosi fan tutte. And get a libretto, and read along with the music!
> 
> Actually Parsifal is not a bad choice either, if you're feeling worshipful. It's the ONLY Wagner opera I really love.


Good suggestion, I'd add Cavalleria Rusticana too.
Short, impactful and with some nice tunes.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Adeodatus100 said:


> I'd echo this, and add Marriage of Figaro and if you're feeling _terribly_ theatrical, something by Puccini - maybe Tosca.
> 
> Personally, after years of trying to do Verdi, I still don't quite get him. I always find myself glancing at my watch wondering when the next decent song's coming. I think my favourite would be Il Trovatore, where the next decent song is never far away.


After so many years I'm surprised that you refer to them as songs--they are normally known as arias.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

tyroneslothrop said:


> My unsophisticated approach is generally just to recommend _Rigoletto_, and to make things a little more relevant, a version that has been updated _(sorry, I love Pavarotti, but never recommend his '83 performance for newbies)_. In fact, a new one from the Met is now available using the story of the Rat Pack in 60's Las Vegas, which is quite nice for this purpose.


I would not recommend "updated" versions because they take all the magic and glamour of another age out of the picture.
A beginner is entranced by colour and spectacle. As for the Ratpack--how ghastly !!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

moody said:


> I would not recommend "updated" versions because they take all the magic and glamour of another age out of the picture.
> A beginner is entranced by colour and spectacle. As for the Ratpack--how ghastly !!


I'd agree if someone is interested in the magic and glamour of another age _(for example, my 22 yo daughter would not be)_. Otherwise, I'd recommend an update.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

moody said:


> I would not recommend "updated" versions because they take all the magic and glamour of another age out of the picture.
> A beginner is entranced by colour and spectacle.


eerm no. I was entranced as a beginner by the 50s Little Italy Rigoletto at ENO, when I first plucked up courage to attend an opera. So much so that I went 4 times. I liked it because it told the story brilliantly, using excellent parallels between the original setting and the mores and morals of the updated production.



> As for the Ratpack--how ghastly !!


Actually there is more colour and spectacle in this production than in a lot of "traditional" (and sometimes a bit stuffy and static) productions I've seen.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> eerm no. I was entranced as a beginner by the 50s Little Italy Rigoletto at ENO, when I first plucked up courage to attend an opera.


Aha! You lucked into Rigoletto as your first opera! I wonder if there are any opera buffs who will say their first opera was something like _Die Soldaten_ or _Oedipus der Tyrann_ or is that like trying to get a kid to appreciate a fine scotch when s/he's never even had a beer? :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

A suggestion I would make is to get a collection of opera arias to help you identify what you like. Then when you have more of an idea, you could get that complete opera. A suggestion for an inexpensive starter set, with very good singers:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Aha! You lucked into Rigoletto as your first opera! I wonder if there are any opera buffs who will say their first opera was something like _Die Soldaten_ or _Oedipus der Tyrann_ or is that like trying to get a kid to appreciate a fine scotch when s/he's never even had a beer? :lol:


Yes, it was nearly my first live opera (that privilege belonged to Barber of Seville, also in English. I used to laugh like a drain when the drunk Almaviva would lurch around the room. Oh those were the days of discovery and innocence).

But my first opera purchase was La Traviata with Maria Callas, on tape, because _sempre libera_ on the radio was what got me hooked.


----------



## Adeodatus100 (May 27, 2013)

moody said:


> After so many years I'm surprised that you refer to them as songs--they are normally known as arias.


Sorry, I was giving in to my natural tendency to be disparaging about Verdi. Well ... I say giving in. Actually it never occurs to me to be anything else. I should probably go and find a thread about Verdi somewhere and watch people enthusing about him.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

tyroneslothrop said:


> I'd agree if someone is interested in the magic and glamour of another age _(for example, my 22 yo daughter would not be)_. Otherwise, I'd recommend an update.


What on earth does her age have to do with anything ?Do you really mean she's not interested in romance as a concept or because she's 22, if that's what you mean I think I was about 11 when I got interested in opera. My daughter however was around 30 when she took it up. I must comment that I'm somewhat disconcerted to see Mama Scarlatti "like" your comment,maybe I misunderstand you explain further if you would.
Lastly, I'm interested in the romance of another age and as for the ratpack if you read about their behaviour and treatment of various people I would think them hardly worthy of celebrating.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Adeodatus100 said:


> Sorry, I was giving in to my natural tendency to be disparaging about Verdi. Well ... I say giving in. Actually it never occurs to me to be anything else. I should probably go and find a thread about Verdi somewhere and watch people enthusing about him.


It will not be difficult to find as many thousands of people enthuse over him ...just how much experience of opera have you had ,I find your tone peculiar.


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that Zauberflöte is the most initiate opera. And of course Nozze, Traviata, Rigoletto, Così... But starting with Elektra or Parsifal is quite "dangerous". Not maybe good to start with them.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

moody said:


> ...as for the ratpack if you read about their behaviour and treatment of various people I would think them hardly worthy of celebrating.


But moody, that's the whole point, they are not being celebrated, rather a finger is being pointed at them, because they are the court of Mantua, with the same callous disregard for others and the same use, or maybe abuse, of women. Nobody could admire these people, whatever superficial romantic glamour might hang over them. That is why this updating works quite well (although making Monterone an Arab Sheik was frankly giggle-inducing.) It's not the best production of Rigoletto out there, but it's not bad.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

moody said:


> What on earth does her age have to do with anything ?Do you really mean she's not interested in romance as a concept or because she's 22, if that's what you mean I think I was about 11 when I got interested in opera.


I note that you equate interest in "romance as a concept" with "magic and glamour of another age". Perhaps this is why you don't feel age has anything to do with this. Some people are just not interested in history. Both my daughter and my wife are fall into this camp. "Romance as a concept" work for both of them (more or less), but neither are interested in the "another age" part. I often see this in young people.

BTW, a minor point here, but personally I am interested in other ages, but I supposed I am too pragmatic to think of them as "glamorous" knowing what I know of history. For this reason, I actually have to suspend my disbelief when seeing a period piece, whether opera, movie, play, etc.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> I prefer an even mix of voices, not to much emphasis on one gender over the other


what I meant was vocal types - soprano, mezzo, contralto, countertenor, tenor, baritone, bass. It can make a whole lot of difference starting with arias for your preferred vocal type(s).



> Lyrical and dramatic sound good


whether you like lyrical or dramatic voices (or both) might make a difference when it comes to your preferred repertoire (lyrical or dramatic - _usually_ the lyrical repertoire covers the music writeen from 1600s to the early 1800s and the dramatic the mid 1800s to nowadays). Here's a rough example of lyric and dramatic voices:

your typical lyric soprano:






your typical dramatic soprano:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's an approach. Find an opera that you think is most suitable, many candidates have been mentioned here. And if you feel it's Wagner, just go for it. But, you should try some others before you decide. Find the typical highlights of this opera, sometimes seperate cd's are dedicated to highlights of a certain opera. If this appeals to you, get acquainted with it. Now you now the "soundspace" of the opera. To me this is very important.

Next step, check the libretto, the plot and the characters. Wikipedia is a good source. Now you now what ties together those highlights. There are also some good docu's available on youtube about certain opera's. Often, special editions of opera dvd's also have this. Watch them, it's a great intro to the opera.

Now go for the whole thing. The best is to get the whole experience, so DVD or youtube. If you want, you can do it in parts. You can watch the acts 1 by 1. I expect that at a certain point you will "connect" with the opera. This is when the magic starts. Look for the interaction of the characters, the acting, the staging.

Finally, watch the whole thing, preferably in a theater. Prepare for your soul to be touched.

Take the time you need. You can't force or rush this. If you take the time, say a year, chances are high you'll be hangin out in this part of the forum most of the time


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> So I'm a novice to opera.


So Cosmos - which ones out of all the choices are you going to go for?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

In the UK one can borrow CDs and DVDs from the library,is that service not available to you ?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Bix said:


> So Cosmos - which ones out of all the choices are you going to go for?


Well thanks everyone for your suggestions, I think I'm going to check out

Rigoletto
Marriage of Figaro
Cosi fan Tutte
The Magic Flute
Elisir d'amore
Tosca
Fledermaus
Cavalleria Rusticana

And if I'm feeling VERY ambitious, Elektra


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a little surprised that nobody has mentioned Carmen. That's another common beginner's recommendation.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Now that I've been listening to classical for years, I can stomach long works. But when it comes to opera, I don't know where to start. The first opera I listened to was Wagner's Flying Dutchman (and before you rush to your keyboards and scream NO DON'T START WITH WAGNER!!! I'm well aware that Wagner's a tough nut to crack and not for opera beginners, but I like Wagner's instrumental sections and the Dutchman is short). It was nice, but dragged a little at points for me.


I think you have already got an excellent start. Try _Lohengrin_ next.

I've got to warn you though: the side effect of starting with Wagner may be that you will have difficulty getting into other opera. It will just not cut it for you. This side effect may be rare, but it does happen.


----------



## DonnaMysteriosa (Jul 2, 2013)

I am surprised nobody mentioned Barber of Seville as a starter one. Light, funny and excellent introduction to the opera


----------



## DonnaMysteriosa (Jul 2, 2013)

that would be like learning to swim in deep waters


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Well thanks everyone for your suggestions, I think I'm going to check out
> 
> Rigoletto
> Marriage of Figaro
> ...


Don't forget The Barber of Seville, tis very funny


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Start by WATCHING an opera on video. They were never intended to be listened to as pure music.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

DonnaMysteriosa said:


> I am surprised nobody mentioned Barber of Seville as a starter one. Light, funny and excellent introduction to the opera


sure somebody did - page 1 post 7 (greg).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Well thanks everyone for your suggestions, I think I'm going to check out
> 
> Rigoletto
> Marriage of Figaro
> ...


If you like post-Romanticism, you might want to go for Salome before Elektra. It's short and sweet (okay, that might not be the right word).


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> It's short and sweet (okay, that might not be the right word).


how about short and sexy?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

deggial said:


> how about short and sexy?


If left to my imagination, yes; if seeing a soprano cavorting around on-stage, less so.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Well thanks everyone for your suggestions, I think I'm going to check out
> 
> Rigoletto
> Marriage of Figaro
> ...


I would also throw a little Gluck in there; any opera of his will do! 

By the way, that is a fine list of operas, there!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> If left to my imagination, yes; if seeing a soprano cavorting around on-stage, less so.


haha, you have a point. I always think about a certain one


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

deggial said:


> haha, you have a point. I always think about a certain one


Montserrat Caballé?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Montserrat Caballé?


Well thank goodness the iPad has a waterproof cover, I just covered it in nettle tea.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> Montserrat Caballé?


...love her!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Well thanks everyone for your suggestions, I think I'm going to check out
> 
> Rigoletto
> Marriage of Figaro
> ...


Well, if you're going to start with Rigoletto, make sure it's the Sutherland - Pavarotti - Milnes CD. It's the only Rigoletto that worked for me.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Well, if you're going to start with Rigoletto, make sure it's the Sutherland - Pavarotti - Milnes CD. It's the only Rigoletto that worked for me.


What?! S/he can't start opera with a CD! Has to be a DVD.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> What?! S/he can't start opera with a CD! Has to be a DVD.


I started with nothing but CDs for quite a while. Didn't find it an impediment.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> I started with nothing but CDs for quite a while. Didn't find it an impediment.


Do I have to give my lecture about how opera was invented again? I object to recommending people to listen (but not watch) operas as a first experience, when we live in a day and age when it is just as easy to get a DVD as it is to get a CD, via Amazon.com.


----------



## Glissando (Nov 25, 2011)

As others have mentioned, I recommend starting with a performance of Verdi's _Rigoletto_, as it's his most consistently great opera, in my opinion, and it has lots of variety and dramatic action. Then I would recommend Puccini's _Tosca_, Mozart's _Don Giovanni_, and Bellini's _Norma_. With these operas I believe you will experience the finest examples of what the human voice can sound like, and all of them are also dramatically compelling classics.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> I started with nothing but CDs for quite a while. Didn't find it an impediment.


Perhaps you just never knew what you were missing?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Can someone recommend a good Rigoletto on DVD or Bluray? I have the modern dress one I linked to above, and I've seen the Met one with Pavarotti, but neither of them impressed me visually.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Can someone recommend a good Rigoletto on DVD or Bluray? I have the modern dress one I linked to above, and I've seen the Met one with Pavarotti, but neither of them impressed me visually.


While Pavarotti is my favorite, I greatly prefer the 2013 Met production to the 2006 Zurich one:







This is now my 2nd favorite performance of the ones I have on DVD.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think there is a Rigoletto for me yet. I don't want modern dress, but I don't want that old klunky Met production either. The Met one is OK if I close my eyes, but what's the point closing your eyes with a DVD?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

bigshot said:


> I don't think there is a Rigoletto for me yet. I don't want modern dress, but I don't want that old klunky Met production either. The Met one is OK if I close my eyes, but what's the point closing your eyes with a DVD?


No, really, there isn't anything. There's either klunky, weird (from ROH) or updated.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think it matters _where_ you start as long as you enjoy it.

A friend of mine got into opera after accidentally coming across _L'amour des trois oranges_ on TV. This one. She told me sat there entranced & thinking "_This_ is opera? - I'll have to find out more!!!"

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Perhaps you just never knew what you were missing?


All my home opera is CD even now, none of it is DVD (although I do own some DVDs, I just never watch them). Also, although nothing can take the place of physically going to the opera house, if I'd been to the Met's new Rigoletto and had never heard the Sutherland/Pav/Milnes version, I think I'd still not "get" Rigoletto even today.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> (although I do own some DVDs, I just never watch them)


why not? are you using them as coasters?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

deggial said:


> why not? are you using them as coasters?


Eh, well, when I'm not gallivanting about in foreign places enjoying great coffee, I'm hoarding money like a miser - and a DVD player just isn't anywhere NEAR the top of my wish list.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

is this not an option?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

deggial said:


> View attachment 20617
> 
> 
> is this not an option?


Huh. You know, I actually HAVE one of those ... I suppose I should stick in a DVD and see what happens, eh? lol


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Huh. You know, I actually HAVE one of those ... I suppose I should stick in a DVD and see what happens, eh? lol


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised as your computer will suddenly turn into a DVD player! :lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> if I'd been to the Met's new Rigoletto and had never heard the Sutherland/Pav/Milnes version, I think I'd still not "get" Rigoletto even today.


There are some operas on bluray that with the proper system provide an experience that blows away CDs and even reveals more than being at the opera house.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

You could start with a shorter opera. Say, Cavalleria Rusticana or Pagliacci. They both clock in at a little more than an hour.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

bigshot said:


> There are some operas on bluray that with the proper system provide an experience that blows away CDs and even reveals more than being at the opera house.


I suppose I'd have to actually experience that, to want to get a system like that. I wouldn't want to make the investment for just one or two operas. Also, as Mama S. points out, there aren't any really satisfying Rigolettos out there in the video format, are there? I mean, I've seen a few, and to me the best of that opera remains locked on CD.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

deggial said:


> then you might like 20th century opera too.


*Thanks for this - live it - my kind of thing......thanks


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Last night I watched most of the Zurich Rigoletto bluray. The cover image was deceptive... it isn't modern dress. The signing and conducting were very good (the conductor looks like Alfred Hitchcock!) and the sets were fine. I think my problem with this opera is that there isn't much about the book that I can relate to... curses and protecting daughters' virginity, etc. There also isn't a single character that I identify with. The girl is a cardboard cutout and Rigoletto and the Duke are pretty unlikeable. The music is great, but the story is eh.

I much prefer La Traviata because it has everything.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> If you like post-Romanticism, you might want to go for Salome before Elektra. It's short and sweet (okay, that might not be the right word).


Not that sweet particularly with Ms.Ewing doing it.---rather disgusting I'm glad to say.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

bigshot said:


> curses and protecting daughters' virginity, etc. There also isn't a single character that I identify with. The girl is a cardboard cutout and Rigoletto and the Duke are pretty unlikeable. The music is great, but the story is eh.


you could look at the curses as a metaphor for incurring bad karma. The reasons for his being an unpleasant bloke are complex, he's not just an **** like the Duke, nature has dealt him a raw deal and he's had to build a shield and roll with the punches to succeed in life. There is also more than just guarding the girl's virginity at stake. His relationship with Gilda is what humanises him, she's the best thing that's ever happened to him and the only one who loves him back and sees him as a human being not as a grotesque character. So I think he really loves her and, because he intimately understands that side of human nature which is base, he overdoes protectiveness (she's the ***** in his carefully constructed armour). He's as tragic a character as it gets.


----------



## Downbeat (Jul 10, 2013)

My first real access to listening to opera was Cosi Fan Tutti...looking back I feel it was a great introduction to the genre...


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

You don't have to spend money. Start with Youtube. Also, Wikipedia (someone has already mentioned) can give you lots of information... even links to libretti.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

How to introduce a newbie to the genre is a very tough question to answer.

Because each newbie is a person with different tastes, different backgrounds, and there is no way one size will fit them all.

Also, I think that it makes more sense for most people new to opera in the 21st century, to get their first impressions on DVD, or of course attending opera in the theater itself, rather than by listening to CDs.

So, given the choice I would select 10 operas that can give an (admittedly very incomplete, with only 10 titles) vision of the genre through the more than 400 years since its conception, and pick up a DVD version for each. In this way, a newbie can have at least some general idea about what Opera is all about.

*1.- L'Incoronazione di Poppea: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/virgin0709519.jpg*

2.- Giulio Cesare in Egitto: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/opusarteoa0950d.jpg*

3.- Don Giovanni: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/dg0734010.jpg*

4.- Il Barbiere di Siviglia: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/decca0743111.jpg*

5.- La Traviata: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/decca0743090.jpg*

6.- Tristan und Isolde: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/dg0734439.jpg
*

7.- Carmen: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/decca0743312.jpg*


8.- La Bohème: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/dg0734071.jpg*

9.- Wozzeck: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/opusarteoa0985d.jpg*

10.- Dialogues des Carmélites: *http://i.prs.to/t_200/arthausmusik107315.jpg


----------



## Hoffmann (Jun 10, 2013)

I think your list makes sense if one is making suggestions to someone who has expressed an interest in opera and in developing a taste for it - I would assume an openness to learning, which would mean the person might be able to understand what the composer was doing in the operas on the list, and working toward an appreciation of the art.

On the other hand, if one is attempting to persuade someone who is generally closed to the idea of opera, I think some of this list becomes less accessible, especially _Wozzeck_ and _Tristan und Isolde_. I speak from experience, of course, as someone who was closed to the entire concept of opera but got caught by surprise by an especially fun and well-sung _Tales of Hoffmann_. This scenario, I think, may be more challenging.


----------

